# Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Hey, I have a problem with C&C 3 tiberium wars.
Its odd to me but the game installed fine and starts up alright, title screens and main menus and I can begin playing, but as soon as I place a structure the game crashes and Vista tells me that a problem has caused the program to close.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Cheers


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Please post specs.

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU (power supply unit)

have you tried running it under compatibility mode?

right click on the game's .exe
properties
compatibility
run as administrator and XP SP2


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Specs:

RAM: 2GB (2036MB)
CPU: Intel Core 2 duo E7300 2.66GHz (2 CPUs)~2.7GHz
Motherboard: Cannot find info
Graphics: name - Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Type - GMA 3100
Memory - 286MB
Driver version - 7.15.0010.1666
PSU: Cannot find Info

Thats all I have been able to find, Still new at all this.

Also I have RED ALERT 3 with UPRISING patch and that all works fine, don't know if that reflects on the compatibility.

Cheers


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

I'm rather surprised you can play the game with onboard graphics, but anyway. Have you tried what Mcninjaguy said? Also, make sure your anti-virus and firewall are not blocking the game.


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

I have run the game in compatibility mode and as an administrator but it still crashes, If I needed a new graphics card, would I contact the manufacturer, the retailer I bought it from or just take it to a repairs and upgrades shop?

Also if it turns out my anti-virus or firewall is blocking the game, would I have to uninstall my anti virus?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

What anti Virus program do you have?

You can install a new graphics card in your computer if oyu want to but that depends right now if you have a warranty

If you do upgrade your graphics card you will Have to upgrade your PSU too.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Hi Lenn0027.

Not sure if you have tried this but I would recommend updating to the latest patch.
The game was quite buggy upon release and the patches fixed a lot of problems (at least for me).

You can get the latest patch from *here*.


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

I have the latest Norton anti-virus program, and yes just under 2 years warranty.
If there is one place I can take the system to upgrade both the graphics and PSU then I'll probably do that.

Yes I downloaded the latest patches after the first crash, v1.09 using the "get updates" button on the launcher.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

I would get rid of Norton AV. It doesn't do any good and in a ton of cases just stops games from working.

Try NOD32 Antivirus
http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download.php

you could always re install Norton but I don't recommend it for the life of me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

*sigh*

Get AVG instead because it is not a limited trial and is much better.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

@5niper Wolf 
try NOD32 before you just put it down. It is not worse than AVG and it has a better heuristics and is able to conform to any game.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Now, I'm not trying to say you are wrong, but I have tried it and I noticed three things, one, the interface is worse, it takes more memory, and detects less. I really don't have to mention the fact that it's a trial, and no one wants a silly trial.

BUT - If you want you CAN buy NOD32 as it is still a very good Anti-Virus.


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Well thats all valuable input, Ill sample them both for future references but for now I'm happy with no AV, (I use internet mainly for work purposes and have never got any viruses or spyware)

As for graphics cards and PSU, do you have any recommendations as for brand and model/type? Just some info I could request from the specialist,

Thanks alot for all your help so far!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

No AV!!!!
you are kidding right?
you can't see a virus, the PC Can only feel a virus, and believe me most of them are silent, I suggest you get an Anti-virus really quick especially if you have important work on your PC, get what the guys suggested, I use Avast, it's free and reliable, you can use that too, whatever you choose, don't stay one minute without an Anti-virus,
does that happens in campaign or in skirmish?
please try both and report back


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

The tria lof NOd32 is the same as the full version only thats it recieves updates for just the 30 days and tell you you should buy it after 15 days or so.

You've got a ticking timebomb on your hands there Lenn0027


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Even if you don't go anywhere where there is no malware, you are still vulnerable as they can sneak on as some regular download that people say might be harmless but it is not. Also, some A/V's protect against hackers and stuff like that so it's really important to get some protection.


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Yeah thats true, I'm currently running the free trial of NOD32 and after thats done i'm trying AVG, which is good since I can't buy anything till I get paid...I was only without Antivirus for 36 hours and for about 34 hours I had no connection to the internet wireless or cable.

As for RockmasteR's question
"does that happen in campaign or in skirmish?"
It's both, In Skirmish it crashes as soon as I place a building,(when the building has finished rising up through the ground) and in Campaign it crashes as soon as the intro cutscene is over and gameplay starts.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

not trying to be rude or offensive, but are you using any No Cd Crack or any trainers? And did you got your game from a reliable source?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Or are you using any pirated copy? an .ISO? anything?


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

No offence taken, but no I got it from an EB Games shop, (www.ebgames.com.au) The salesguy said it was the last copy, and it was still in the shrink-wrapping, definatly looked untampered with.

My knowledge on computers is very basic, I don't know how to apply cracks to games without wrecking something, or for that matter even know what a trainer is.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

the best solution is to take that copy back and ask the guy who sold you that copy to test it and see that it's not working


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Took the game back and the guy tested it in the store, worked fine, but I may have found the problem when I went back to the place I got the computer from, They pointed out it runs with a 32 bit version of Vista, and then he pointed out on the back of the game packet that it wont run on a 32 bit OS...

Currently searching for best method of upgrade.

Thanks to Mcninjaguy, 5niper wolf, RockmasteR & Tiber Septim for your help


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

That's impossible, no game current game won't run on a *32-bit OS*, I think you got it confused for a *64-bit OS*, and that may be what you have.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

5niper is right only really old games that use 16 bit won't run on vista 32 bit. 

you must be talking about a 64 bit computer you have?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

Just had a look at my copy. On the back it says minimum requirements are Windows XP or Windows Vista [32-Bit]. nowhere does it say it _won't_ work on a 64-Bit OS. In fact I've run it on Vista 64 before.

Try turning all graphics options to low. Set shaders to medium. 
Also, disable 'High Audio Quality' in the audio options screen.

Have you tried reinstalling the game? I used to have the same problem with Battle for Middle Earth. The games use the same engine (SAGE) so it could be a shared problem. A reinstall used to fix the problem for me.


----------



## Lenn0027 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*

should have know the retailers wouldn't know what OS it is, 
I just checked through the "computer" tab in the start menu, in system properties it says (System type: 32-bit Operating System)
It also says Ive got service pack 1.

All other system requirements are met


----------



## buaysgyke (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Crashing*



Lenn0027 said:


> Hey, I have a problem with C&C 3 tiberium wars.
> Its odd to me but the game installed fine and starts up alright, title screens and main menus and I can begin playing, but as soon as I place a structure the game crashes and Vista tells me that a problem has caused the program to close.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Cheers


Hey.

I am currently experiencing the same problems you did. My PC has pretty much identical specs to your's...

Can you tell me what you had to do to get it working in the end? Did you have to go with a huge upgrade?

Let me know. Thanks :grin:


----------



## jerrylee22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Possible fix: Change Shader Detail from low to medium.

Worked for me. I also run as administrator as an extra precaution.

All crash issues (2 minutes in, 2 hours in, etc.) gone.


----------

